# Dragjet AP Corvette.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I will be reintroducing the original AFX AP Corvette,and would like to know if you guys would prefer molded colors,or plain white or neutral so you can paint them up to suit your tastes.Please let me know.
DRAGjet


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Chris,
It really won't matter if it's molded color, that's an easy clean and repaint. Problems I had were with painted versions that we have to strip to get down to the body before we put on the new color. Thanks, LMK when you get these ready. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

There ready.
DRAGjet


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Chris. What will you be selling those for? Dave.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Chris, 

Do you have a web site that shows all the cars you do?

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I would like molded colors, I am not a painter, I try, but it looks like someone took a brush and try'd to cover up all the detail.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

:wave: Kits will be 12 dollars.
Chris


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dragula said:


> There ready.
> DRAGjet


Sent an email. :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Chris could you please list your phone number again, and with best times to call, I am off work tomorrow and would like to call.
What colors are the ap corvettes going to made in?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

859-356-1566 afternoon.
Christian


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Got my cars, sweet, very nice detail. I always loved the body style too.
thanks Chris


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Any pics?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Crimnick said:


> Any pics?


Yeah, I hear a lot of drag stuff about but never see images.


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

I own many Dragjets....and they're all real nice. I have T-jet and AFX bodies.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

LTjet said:


> I own many Dragjets....and they're all real nice. I have T-jet and AFX bodies.


Will you take some pictures so we can see them?

Thanks


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I would (maybe will) but I destroyed their beauty with my horrible paint job.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I have a few of Chris's castings. This is my favorite to date...










He also did a few clear bodies/chassis's :thumbsup: but alas I was not able to win any of those yet.

Keep up the good work Chris.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

ok, look past the horrible painting I did, you can see the flawless work done on these corvettes. even the undersides are finished!!!!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I love to see what people do with my cars,i like to see other peoples creativity.Looks cool!
DRAGjet


----------

